# Accessible Drawings?



## mtlogcabin (Jul 6, 2016)

At a class a couple of months ago and the teacher showed us some electronic drawings where all the Accessible Details for the entire project where on sheets label Accessibility. plumbing fixtures, curb cuts, handrails, signage, parking, ramps etc. everything was in one area. He said the drawings came from a CA client he was doing a plan review for and it really made reviewing accessibility details fast and easy since they where all in one spot. Similar to mech, plumbing and electrical drawings.

Does anyone have experience with accessibility drawings/details submitted in this format and if so could I get an example to show local architects and maybe reduce the review time.


----------



## Yikes (Jul 6, 2016)

We typically have a "standard accessibility details" sheet.  In the AIA format, it's A8.1 or A801.  The details are usually generic in nature, almost an exact copy of the illustrations in the the California Building Code.  A few details, such as the removable kitchen sink base cabinetry with forward approach and a waste disposal, are detailed specifically to our own design, and are proprietary - -sorry, I can't share that.
We also have standard sheets of general accessibility notes.  Basically, we have cribbed the City of LA standard accessibility correction lists and pasted them onto the plans.  It makes for a quick plan check - -but of course, we must follow through and make sure our plans can actually be built to comply with the requirements of the code.
Down in San Diego county, the civil engineers have regional standard drawings, and they incorporate them by reference.  for example, if a sidewalk needs a curb ramp on the plan, they will simply keynote it and say "SDRSD #G-28 curb ramp".  They don't even need a detail on the plans.  They just have a general note that explains the abbreviation and refers them to the website URL.


----------



## mark handler (Jul 7, 2016)

http://www.abadiaccess.com/uncategorized/autocad-files-of-the-2010-ada-figures/
You need autocad


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 7, 2016)

You will find that most building departments in California and in many other states have similar handouts.


----------



## Msradell (Jul 7, 2016)

mark handler said:


> http://www.abadiaccess.com/uncategorized/autocad-files-of-the-2010-ada-figures/
> You need autocad


And when people don't have auto can there are several different free viewers available from Autodesk so they can view the files. They are located here: http://www.autodesk.com/products/dwg/viewers

So there's no excuse for somebody to say they couldn't use the available information.


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 8, 2016)

Other than lacking the inquisitiveness to inquire in the first place.
Some don't even know what a dictionary is used for (smiling).


----------



## mark handler (Jul 8, 2016)

What's a dictionary?
What's a thesaurus?


----------



## ADAguy (Jul 8, 2016)

ditto


----------



## steveray (Jul 15, 2016)

Isn't a thesaurus that dinosaur with the spikes on his back?


----------

